# Expensive Labs



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I requested several labs related to Hashi's and adrenals. My doc said they were generally unnecessary and expensive. I have insurance. Do docs not order tests because they're expensive even though you have insurance? Am I missing something? I have never had anything beyond the typical thyroid panel so I think it would be good to get a bigger picture.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> I requested several labs related to Hashi's and adrenals. My doc said they were generally unnecessary and expensive. I have insurance. Do docs not order tests because they're expensive even though you have insurance? Am I missing something? I have never had anything beyond the typical thyroid panel so I think it would be good to get a bigger picture.


They are told to keep costs down and there is a fiscal bonus for doing so.

Insurance "is" controlling our health care! You may have to fight it out w/your insurance company.


----------

